# Ready to breed. Now what?



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

OK. I think my boer doe is old enough and big enough to be bred. My buck is certainly ready.

So now what? Should I just start keeping them together? I haven't really been able to discern her heat cycles so I thought just putting them together would be the easiest thing. However I don't want the buck to harass her to death either.

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the doe ...is at least a year old....and is at minimum of 75 lbs......she is ready to breed...
she is boer...so she should weigh alot more than that.. by 1 year.....she is ...good to go ...in your breeding program....  I usually wait til my boers are 1 1/2 at minimum to breed , but if you want to breed her at 1 year it is OK....

Yes... put them together.....he will at first ... bother her....but.. if she isn't in season... she will tell him no...it may take a little while....the bucks can be hard headed........when she does...come in ....he will be all over her...chasing her and asking...she may not allow him to mount ...at this time... but he can smell ...that she is coming in......when she does reach standing heat....he will breed her and she will stand for him.....leave them together.....for at least 2 to 3 cycles...to make sure she took ......Or when she is out of season if you want to seperate them....then put her back in with the buck at day 18 after last bred to see if she comes back in or not.... Write down... if you witness her being bred and when she was in..... count on the calender 18 to 21 days later......if she doesn't come in ...then she should be preggo....good luck.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks. This would be a whole lot simpler if I didn't also have a nubian buckling. Smaller and younger than the boer, so I doubt he would get a chance, but accidents happen. So I have to figure out where to put him.

The bucks are separated at night, but I don't suppose putting the boers together only at night in their pen would be sufficient, and then separating them during the day?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.. :greengrin: 

Bucks are bucks ...if there's a will there's a way to breed.....they are little rascals.... :wink: 

As long as you catch the heat cycle..........as soon as they show signs of being in heat.....then you leave them with the buck until done being serviced day and night.....does... do not stay in heat... for very long ....that is why... it is important.. to let them stay with the buck until they tell the buck no more...... good luck... :thumbup:


----------

